# rotten plywood under casting deck



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If it is already checking and pieces are falling apart then it's pretty much too late, sorry. Best thing to do is cut the whole thing out and replace it, but this time use epoxy resin and glass both sides so it won't happen again. Also might want to add some vents to let it dry out to help avoid issues in the future.


----------



## redbike22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Any of you guys do this type of work near/in the tampa bay area? i am willing to hire someone...thanks! i can provide pics if needed for an estimate--


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Send me a couple of pics to [email protected] and I'll offer what I can.


----------

